# Lifelike dodge Charger nascar - I see one on epay...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ANyone know anything about this lifelike dodge charger nascar #22 that I see on ebay. Anyone have any info on lifelike dodge charger nascars?? are they in stores now? I thought that Walthers stopped making slot cars? They bought lifelike did they? 

Check out the # 6029941858	

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Go here and here and you will see a sprinkling of new-shape chargers.


They also have a new set on the way ''NASCAR Race Day Thunder''


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I keep looking for them in the stores but no luck so far. The online pictures make them look spot on in terms of the current NASCAR stock car bodies.


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

WesJY said:


> ANyone know anything about this lifelike dodge charger nascar #22 that I see on<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
> <img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0">. Anyone have any info on lifelike dodge charger nascars?? are they in stores now? I thought that Walthers stopped making slot cars? They bought lifelike did they?
> 
> Check out the # 6029941858
> ...


Wes,

It is funny that you asked. After waiting for months & months, I FINALLY found it in a hobby store today and it was the last set. It came with a White and Black Charger. I would love to get the Red one.

Ken


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Wes,
> 
> It is funny that you asked. After waiting for months & months, I FINALLY found it in a hobby store today and it was the last set. It came with a White and Black Charger. I would love to get the Red one.
> 
> Ken


Ken, 

May I ask how much for the set ? Where are you located? 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Go here and here and you will see a sprinkling of new-shape chargers.
> 
> 
> They also have a new set on the way ''NASCAR Race Day Thunder''


thanks for the info!
Wes


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

WesJY said:


> Ken,
> 
> May I ask how much for the set ? Where are you located?
> 
> Wes


Wes,
Willis Hobby in LI, NY and it was around $43 including tax. This store is stocking LESS and LESS HO slot cars & sets. Kids are just not into slot cars.

The Walthers site has the set and the red Charger for a decent price. Shipping would be around $7 bucks.

Ken


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Wes,
> Willis Hobby in LI, NY and it was around $43 including tax. This store is stocking LESS and LESS HO slot cars & sets. Kids are just not into slot cars.
> 
> The Walthers site has the set and the red Charger for a decent price. Shipping would be around $7 bucks.
> ...


Thanks!
Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tjetken said:


> Wes,
> 
> It is funny that you asked. After waiting for months & months, I FINALLY found it in a hobby store today and it was the last set. It came with a White and Black Charger. I would love to get the Red one.
> 
> Ken


I believe there are two red Chargers, the #19 Dodge Dealer one and the generic one I posted nearer the top of the thread (which was subsequently squooshed by Walthers!)


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

Montoya1 said:


> I believe there are two red Chargers, the #19 Dodge Dealer one and the generic one I posted nearer the top of the thread (subsequently squooshed by Walthers!)


Montoya,
Is the "#19 Dodge Dealer one" that you mentioned a Intrepid instead of a Charger? That was the only LL "Dealer" car I found on Walthers' site. 

Ken


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

here is the Dealers charger.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> here is the Dealers charger.


so far they made 5 charger nascar? one red with #1, two car sets white and black, #22 cat and this #19 thats 5 so far.. plus you said a new set is on the way any idea who (which driver?)

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

WesJY said:


> so far they made 5 charger nascar? one red with #1, two car sets white and black, #22 cat and this #19 thats 5 so far.. plus you said a new set is on the way any idea who (which driver?)
> 
> Wes


no idea what the new set is, but just thought i'd post a couple of Charger repaints.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> no idea what the new set is, but just thought i'd post a couple of Charger repaints.


wow nice job on them. you made it? I did make myself one (kasey kahne #9 indy scheme on tyco intrepid body and sold it on ebay a while ago)

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

WesJY said:


> wow nice job on them. you made it? I did make myself one (kasey kahne #9 indy scheme on tyco intrepid body and sold it on<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
> <img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0"> a while ago)
> 
> Wes


Not me (I wish!) but I do love NASCAR so I pay other people to do repaints for me.
I have a 2006 UPS Ford Fusion on order:


----------



## tjetken (Feb 15, 2005)

Montoya1,

EXCELLENT...EXCELLENT repaints on the Yellow and White Chargers...Very SWEET!
Also, thanks for the info on the red Chargers.

Ken


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

WesJY said:


> so far they made 5 charger nascar? one red with #1, two car sets white and black, #22 cat and this #19 thats 5 so far.. plus you said a new set is on the way any idea who (which driver?)
> 
> Wes


Two car set, as in a twinpack?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hefer said:


> Two car set, as in a twinpack?


sorry I meant 2 chargers in one set with controllers, tracks not a twin pack. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

another repaint:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

i think i know who made this.. it is from ebay guy who does it on lifelike cars only. but problem is you cant race it cuz of clearcoat not enough to protect it ?? right? 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Nice.............*

Montoya,
Great looking repaints. Where are you getting the decals from? 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Not my repaints, these are ones I found scouring Google and so on.

I expect to see Camrys popping up very soon too, will post if/when they do!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Montoya,
> Great looking repaints. Where are you getting the decals from?
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


hocustom has them (kasey kahne 2006 scheme) but he only sells one set for one car for 7 bucks. I guess i ll wait til Patto's sells them . he would sell 3 sets on one sheet - good for 3 cars.

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Go here and here and you will see a sprinkling of new-shape chargers.
> 
> 
> They also have a new set on the way ''NASCAR Race Day Thunder''


FYI - i ordered the red one with #1 on it. thanks for the info. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Another repaint:










You get the idea!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I just noticed that Walthers has a sale on these on their web site *today*: $17.98.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing&start=30


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1,

all those chargers that you order from rusty7117, my question is that you can't race those bodies hard right? it'll scratch bad does it (clearcoat?)? do you race them or display them? I cannot believe he would charge 69.99 for #9 kasey kahne charger lifelike body only 2006 scheme which is easy to make. 

Of course he wont tell me where he got the decals from and I emailed patto's and he has them but will have them available very soon. Can't wait to get them. 

I think he got the decal from one guy on epay where he would charge for one set for one car ($7). Patto's have 4 sets on one sheet for 4 cars for 8.00! 

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I got one of these and I'm generally impressed with the body. It's proportioned much more like the Tyco stockers that I'm so fond of. To say it's infinately better than the horrid Life-Like Intrepid rendition is an understatement. I hope they fired the person who did the Intrepid (and new Monte Carlo and Grand Prix) and we never have to be subjected to that kind of nastiness ever again. 

The only nit I have is that the body does not fit well on the Life-Like M chassis with standard tire setup. The wheel wells are very close to the tires (like they should be) with the T-chassis. But with the M-chassis the rear tires rub. Going to a lower profile tire helps or you could open up the wheel well. Bzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I got one of these and I'm generally impressed with the body. It's proportioned much more like the Tyco stockers that I'm so fond of. To say it's infinately better than the horrid Life-Like Intrepid rendition is an understatement. I hope they fired the person who did the Intrepid (and new Monte Carlo and Grand Prix) and we never have to be subjected to that kind of nastiness ever again.
> 
> The only nit I have is that the body does not fit well on the Life-Like M chassis with standard tire setup. The wheel wells are very close to the tires (like they should be) with the T-chassis. But with the M-chassis the rear tires rub. Going to a lower profile tire helps or you could open up the wheel well. Bzzzzzzzzz...



yeah i got one red one with #1 comes with chassis and also bought two resin charger copy from epay (the guy who did it really did a good job on the body!!) check out the link below..

http://cgi.ebay.com/resin-charger-bodies-fits-life-like-chasis_W0QQitemZ6034478910QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wes


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

Check out the life like pictures at Walthers , new sets with the new Ford Fusions and Dodges . And look at the new Mustang set.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'll reserve my judgement until I can tell what the actual cars look like. I hope the new Ford and Chevy NASCARs and the Mustangs are modeled correctly like the Charger NASCAR. Also, at the end of the day these are all still Life-Likes with the subpar T-chassis, by far my least favorite contemporary magnet car chassis. It's somewhat better than the Tyco HP7, but not even as good as the Life-Like/Rokar M chassis it replaced.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I find the T my quickest car apart from one or two Artins...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

66GTODON said:


> Check out the life like pictures at Walthers , new sets with the new Ford Fusions and Dodges . And look at the new Mustang set.


I was looking for the distinctive fusion grill but didn't see it?


----------

